# Hello, from East TN



## TurnerHoller

I am a wife and mom of three. My dh and I are working on being more self-sufficient (well, he just does what I tell him to). After having goats to eat weeds for several years, I have switched to dairy goats. I have two wonderful lamancha does. They are much different than the pygmies I had before. I am breeding them to a nigerian drawf buck for spring kids. I plan to purchase a lamancha buckling in the spring. I am looking to learn all I can. 
Karen


----------



## ksalvagno

Welcome to TGS! :wave:


----------



## nancy d

Welcome, glad to have you with us Karen!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Hi! Those ought to be some cute babies. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## JaLyn

Welcome!! I am have nigerians and plan to get a lamancha doe this spring.


----------



## caprine crazy

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome, glad you are here


----------



## milkmaid

Welcome! You are probably only a few hours from me.  We have lots of relatives in east TN, so travel up there frequently.


----------



## TurnerHoller

Thank you all for the nice welcome. I look forward to spending time here.
Karen


----------



## toth boer goats

You are very welcome


----------



## sistachic

Welcome TurnerHoller, I am in East TN also, the Athens, Sweetwater, Niota area. I don't have any goats yet, I'm trying to do some research before I step into the water. 

My husband and I are also trying to learn to be self sufficient so I want dairy goats.


----------



## TurnerHoller

sistachic said:


> Welcome TurnerHoller, I am in East TN also, the Athens, Sweetwater, Niota area. I don't have any goats yet, I'm trying to do some research before I step into the water.
> 
> My husband and I are also trying to learn to be self sufficient so I want dairy goats.


Hey, Sistachic, we are in the blount county area, so not far from you. There seems to be a lot to learn about goats. Good luck.
Karen


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Lol, seems to be several more of us from this area joining up! It's wonderful to see more goat people around here! I'm in Calhoun TN


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Hey I think I just justified my next goat purchase!! "Hey honey it's cheaper than 2 hours with a shrink AND you don't have to watch the kids while I'm gone!"


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Hey I think I just justified my next goat purchase!! "Hey honey it's cheaper than 2 hours with a shrink AND you don't have to watch the kids while I'm gone!"


LOL! 
Welcome, TurnerHoller! I live down in south Middle Tennessee. Most of my goats are Nubians, but I have one faithful little LaMancha milker. If I keep feeding her exactly the same, she never changes production. She freshened the end of January, and was still giving a consistent 3 quarts a day, every day, when I started backing her off this week. I started milking just once a day, instead of twice. I plan to dry her off by Christmas. She should kid about the first of March. This little girl has the most wonderful, high-butterfat milk! Can you tell LaManchas are one of my favorites?


----------



## TurnerHoller

Brooks-of-Judah said:


> LOL!
> Welcome, TurnerHoller! I live down in south Middle Tennessee. Most of my goats are Nubians, but I have one faithful little LaMancha milker. If I keep feeding her exactly the same, she never changes production. She freshened the end of January, and was still giving a consistent 3 quarts a day, every day, when I started backing her off this week. I started milking just once a day, instead of twice. I plan to dry her off by Christmas. She should kid about the first of March. This little girl has the most wonderful, high-butterfat milk! Can you tell LaManchas are one of my favorites?


I hope my girls are as consistent as your little lamancha. I love nubian ears too!
Karen


----------



## sistachic

Brooks-of-Judah said:


> LOL!
> Welcome, TurnerHoller! I live down in south Middle Tennessee. Most of my goats are Nubians, but I have one faithful little LaMancha milker. If I keep feeding her exactly the same, she never changes production. She freshened the end of January, and was still giving a consistent 3 quarts a day, every day, when I started backing her off this week. I started milking just once a day, instead of twice. I plan to dry her off by Christmas. She should kid about the first of March. This little girl has the most wonderful, high-butterfat milk! Can you tell LaManchas are one of my favorites?


Brooks of Judah, does your LaMancha have ears?

Can you make buttermilk?


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah

sistachic said:


> Brooks of Judah, does your LaMancha have ears?
> 
> Can you make buttermilk?


She has ears. She has really funny-looking ears. My husband named her "Yoda-girl," because of her resemblance to the character in "Star Wars." 

I'll see if I can get a picture of her. We've discussed getting her registered with ADGA "Native on Appearance," but don't know if we can. She's definitely a fine-looking dairy goat, but I don't know if her ears would fall in the "3 inches or less" range for a LaMancha!

I've never made buttermilk. Soft cheese and yogurt, yes, but no buttermilk.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah

Here is Yoda-Girl, my faithful little LaMancha milker:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Brooks-of-Judah said:


> Here is Yoda-Girl, my faithful little LaMancha milker:


I love those ears!


----------



## TurnerHoller

She's beautiful! I love her ears and he coloring. I'll bet she's a real sweetheart.
Karen


----------



## sistachic

Brooks-of-Judah said:


> Here is Yoda-Girl, my faithful little LaMancha milker:


Oh my word, she is adorable!! She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## apachezgirl

Welcome Karen  I also live in east tn.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Hey everyone! Since there are so many of us here from East TN, I'll post here ;-)

A very nice couple with 2 daughters are looking for a Nigerian wether to be a companion to the wether they purchased from me today (I only have one). Must be young (weaned-6 months old), friendly, "laid back" (their words), come from a tested herd, and (here's the kicker) be within 1.5 hours driving distance from Signal Mountain (Chattanooga) tn. Email me at [email protected] if you have a wether that fits the bill


----------



## TurnerHoller

apachezgirl said:


> Welcome Karen  I also live in east tn.


Thank You. I don't think I have ever heard of Graysville.


----------



## TurnerHoller

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Hey everyone! Since there are so many of us here from East TN, I'll post here ;-)
> 
> A very nice couple with 2 daughters are looking for a Nigerian wether to be a companion to the wether they purchased from me today (I only have one). Must be young (weaned-6 months old), friendly, "laid back" (their words), come from a tested herd, and (here's the kicker) be within 1.5 hours driving distance from Signal Mountain (Chattanooga) tn. Email me at [email protected] if you have a wether that fits the bill


I don't know of any nigerian wethers around at this time. 
There are quite a few east tennesseans here. It should be easier to find the goats we want when we know who's out there.


----------



## critergiter09

Hello all. I am also from east Tennessee, the Knoxville area. My fiance and I started our little goat herd 3 years ago which stared with 4 bottle baby Nigerians. Which after a few births, an adopted pygmy bottle baby, 2 more Nigerian/Nubian girls, a Nigerian girl we bought at the local goat sale, and also selling off a few along the way we are currently up to 12 goats with one being due anytime now. I just thought I would share my story with you guys. I would love to have some "goat lover" contacts nearby. We currently do not have any friends with goat herds as we are in our early 20's and not the typical social butterflies as most others our age.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

I am in my early 30s, and by no means a social butterfly ;-) we are about an hour from Knoxville and would love to have more goat friends nearby! There's another Nigerian Breeder in Sweetwater (Never Say Never Nigerians) and another in 10mile (Cedar View Farm). Plus Lisa in Seveirville (Fields of Grace)... lots of goat people (most of us relatively new) in East TN


----------



## kristinatucker

We are middle TN (Lewisburg) and also newer to goats but loving every minute! There are some wethers out this way but would be further than what your friends are looking for Tara. I plan to do some goat shoping the east TN way this spring


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

kristinatucker said:


> We are middle TN (Lewisburg) and also newer to goats but loving every minute! There are some wethers out this way but would be further than what your friends are looking for Tara. I plan to do some goat shoping the east TN way this spring


Thanks Kristina they have decided to board their wether with me (he is one of ours after all) until his dam kids again in February and get his half brother as his buddy  Katie has always kidded buck/doe twins regardless of the sire (shouldn't work that way but that's how it has been). If she doesn't kid a boy, then they have first "dibs" on any wether


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah

kristinatucker said:


> We are middle TN (Lewisburg) and also newer to goats but loving every minute! There are some wethers out this way but would be further than what your friends are looking for Tara. I plan to do some goat shoping the east TN way this spring


Kristina,
We are just down the road from you, at Fayetteville! I just took a look at your web site, and might be interested in a doe kid from your Nubian in the spring, if you have one for sale then. I'd like to see what the doe's udder looks like, but she has good conformation dry. I saw the deposit amount, but if you want to PM me, I'd be interested in seeing what you charge for a doeling, and whether or not you plan to sell one from her. TIA!


----------



## luckyinkentucky

Welcome! I joined not long ago and I also am new to dairy goats. I love your area of the country, so beautiful!


----------



## DDFN

Welcome!!! I am glad I stopped by this portion of the forum as I haven't been in the welcome wagon before now. I am also in East TN and it is so good to see a lot of East TN goat people getting involved here. We are in the Roane County/Anderson County area so we are actually pretty close to some of you all! If any of you that are new or newer to goats need anything feel free to ask.


----------



## Trickyroo

Welcome to TGS


----------



## butch-7

*e tn too*

hi im butch from greenback.....been raising dairy goats for about 45yrs.....into oberhasli last 15 years i think the obis have the sweetest milk all adga reg...have about 45 now.....nice to hear about the newbes....if i can be of any help just e-m me [email protected] merry christmas


----------



## TurnerHoller

butch-7 said:


> hi im butch from greenback.....been raising dairy goats for about 45yrs.....into oberhasli last 15 years i think the obis have the sweetest milk all adga reg...have about 45 now.....nice to hear about the newbes....if i can be of any help just e-m me [email protected] merry christmas


Welcome Butch. You aren't far from me at all. I'm a Lamancha person though. I looked at obers but couldn't find any local.


----------



## kristinatucker

Brooks-of-Judah said:


> Kristina,
> We are just down the road from you, at Fayetteville! I just took a look at your web site, and might be interested in a doe kid from your Nubian in the spring, if you have one for sale then. I'd like to see what the doe's udder looks like, but she has good conformation dry. I saw the deposit amount, but if you want to PM me, I'd be interested in seeing what you charge for a doeling, and whether or not you plan to sell one from her. TIA!


Im sorry I am just seeing this! Fayetville is not far at all. We have a good friend out there, maybe you know him, Kenny Stone. He is awesome with horses. I will send you a PM regarding Zoes babies. I am pretty sure she is going to have twins. We would like to retain one doe so we can see how she matures with the current buck we have here but will sell the other if she has two does. I will connect with you. Thanks!


----------



## butch-7

karen.....your only a buck away from having obis....i have some nice bucks to sell all adga reg if you want the papers..... merry christmas butch


----------



## TurnerHoller

butch-7 said:


> karen.....your only a buck away from having obis....i have some nice bucks to sell all adga reg if you want the papers..... merry christmas butch


Oh Butch if I had found you before I bought these Lamanchas I would have obis. But I was drawn to the dark side of earless goats and I want to concentrate on breeding Lamanchas now. If I decide to have two breeds, Obis are what I would want. I think we need a website of east tenn. breeders that are actively offering goats for sale. I had a terrible time finding my girls. A lot of the people I contacted were no longer in goats or had changed breeds, ect.


----------

